# NJ, New Game in Northern NJ



## matt34145 (Mar 28, 2004)

Looking to form a new gaming group in Northern NJ.  Will most likely play 2ed AD&D but am open to other systems.  Looking to recruit 3-4 gamers interested in getting in to a group at the beginning.  What, when, where, how we play will be determined by those who express interest.  Email me at matt34145 at yahoo.com.


----------



## wysiwyg (Mar 28, 2004)

Where in Northern NJ are you located?


----------



## matt34145 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Where is up to the players*

I am willing to drive up to an hour for a game, which covers all of Northern NJ.  Where the game is held will be determined by where the prospective players are from and what we all decide on.  Send me an email at matt34145 at yahoo.com and once we have enough players we'll pick a spot to play!


----------



## Seryndipity (May 2, 2004)

*You can have two players/dms in NW Jersey*

Me and my fiance have been looking for a reliable group since our old one moved/broke up do to weird relationship probs.  We have played a modified AD+D 2nd edition and have a number of other games under our belts.  I'm on ICQ (please mention gaming in message) so either get me there, here, or email.


----------



## hamletru (May 2, 2004)

I'm still in Northern Jersey, looking for a game.  There's another thread in this forum started by Goatboykev who's also looking for a Jersey game.

Email me or IM me: LostOne96


----------



## Seryndipity (May 2, 2004)

*to hamletru*

Me + my bud thought we were in a gaming dead zone here on the borders of Sussex, Morris, + Warren Counties.  I'll email you in a bit so we can start chatting maybe.


----------



## The_Traveller (May 3, 2004)

Seryndipity said:
			
		

> Me and my fiance have been looking for a reliable group since our old one moved/broke up do to weird relationship probs. We have played a modified AD+D 2nd edition and have a number of other games under our belts. I'm on ICQ (please mention gaming in message) so either get me there, here, or email.



 Hmmm, i did not think our realtionship was wierd , 
 well i run Arduin right now, Arduin.com
 and i can run many other systems


----------



## matt34145 (May 5, 2004)

*Game starting in Verona on Tuesday nights...*

Ok, we found enough players to start a game but most of them are from eastern Northern NJ (Paramus, Clifton, Jersey City, etc.) so we are playing in Verona, Tuesday nights.  Serendipity, if you are still interested in joining just email me at: matt34145 at yahoo dot com.  Anyone else interested can send me an email as well.


----------



## Seryndipity (May 10, 2004)

Sorry to say this, but i can't manage Tuesdays.  With work and al, by the time I get out there I'd have to turn around to get home to get sleep for work the next day.   

If, on the off chance, game time was changed to Fridays/Saturdays, I might make that.


----------



## Laszlo (May 28, 2004)

*Seryndipity* are you still looking for a game?

Contact me via email, my address is:

   laszlo_koller at hotmail . com

Just take out the spaces and replace the "at" with the real "at".

Anyway, our game is in western Morris county (we play 3.5 D&D in the Forgotten Realms with homebrew rules).  No promises about inviting you to join us, but let's at least start a dialog if you're interested.

Thanks.

LK


----------



## matt34145 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Still need one or two more...*

We have been meeting for a couple of weeks on Tuesday nights (7pm-10pm) and playing Call of Cthulhu.  Within the next week or two we will start playing AD&D.  We could still use one or two more players.  Email me at matt34145 at yahoo.com to discuss more details.


----------



## LionRampant (Jun 21, 2004)

Don't suppose any of you are near Port Jervis, NY?


----------



## wsclark (Jun 21, 2004)

LionRampant said:
			
		

> Don't suppose any of you are near Port Jervis, NY?



I'm about 40 minutes south of there on Route 206. What do you have in mind?


----------



## LionRampant (Jun 22, 2004)

wsclark said:
			
		

> I'm about 40 minutes south of there on Route 206. What do you have in mind?




I'm about 30 minutes east of there.. but I've been playing Shadowrun with a couple who lives there and trying to talk them into a D&D game.  
My email is greylond at yahoo dot com, if you're interested.


----------



## hamletru (Jul 7, 2004)

Just so you guys know, there's a new group at Yahoo for Jersey gamers.  Right now, we're organizing a bit of Arduin or possibly Seventh Sea.  Feel free to poke around and ask questions.

Gates to Nowhere


----------

